# Looking for Padding Advice for a Beginner



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

As you said, its not a matter of getting hurt, because it'll be inevitable that you will be in _some_ way, but limiting how badly you do get hurt.

As a beginner, your biggest concerns will be the instant edge-catch and the slamyourselfintonextweek fall. And depending on your falling background (whether you have experience in how to fall) you'll likely be most concerned with protecting your wrists and head/face. That said, look to invest most of the value of your money in a good pair of low-profile wrist guards and a helmet. Once you've gotten the hang of things and start to learn your tendencies of falling (ie. do you fall forward mostly or back? Do you fall to your knees or butt first or do you instinctively put your wrists out no matter the direction), then you can go and invest in specific protection for those areas.

But to answer your question a bit more directly, the best 'cheap' protection I've ever bought, and still use to this day, were some $5 volleyball kneepads. The lower profile, the better. They've saved me a few times from some nasty rashes and not to mention are great if I have my knees buried in snow waiting for my wife to get the f down the hill!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Wrist guards, tailbone protection, and a helmet is all you really require unless you're a walking disaster area. I use the demon hardtail shorts from sportstop.com (I remove the thigh plates), and a run of the mill audio helmet. I don't use wrist guards, which I'm sure will catch up to me one day.

As for cheap stuff, you can always get used football gear or something along those lines. If you can find cheap biking shorts, more power to you.


----------



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just put 5 or 6 pairs of underwear on and that was about it because I was short on money haha


----------



## oni5000 (Jan 20, 2009)

The RED impact shorts (the ones that look like armoured boxer briefs, not the ones that look like board shorts) are great. They help a lot with falling on your butt or hips.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

there's been a number of topics regarding padding. make use of the search function.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was first learning I stuffed a folded up towel in my boxer-briefs to protect my tailbone.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Personally,

I don't think that wrist braces are necessary. I would wear a
-Back protector (snowboard or motorcycle back pad should be fine)
-Helmet
-Pad your buttocks
-light elbow pads

Your worst falls once you can stay up for more than a few seconds will be on hardpack... especially hardpack with little/no slope where you unexpectedly catch an edge (my worst falls were on catwalks).

The combination of a helmet, back-pad and butt pad will keep your muscles from bruising or getting sore from hitting some fairly hard ground. 

While you can get away with using towels for your butt... a specialized back pad is really the only way to go if you want something that will give you good protection *and* mobility+comfort.

I wore an Icon Field Armor vest for back protection. It is designed for motorcyclists (which I am), but fits very nicely and comfortably over a base layer, and under a mid-layer. Retail is $100, but they can be found used for $50.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

best form of back protection i've found is my Rome Park Pack. the thing is padded to hell and back, looks cool, and holds essentials. i usually stuff spare gloves and a jacket in it for changing weather conditions which just add to the padding. i've fallen on it a few times and it's always like falling on a mattress, lol.

i use a helmet as well. can't count how many times i've slammed my head into ice and i've experienced no head trauma yet.

wrist guards... don't really need them after you learn to ride because when you're falling at speed, you tend to just ragdoll your way down. it's when you're going very slow or at a stop when you should worry about it.

impact shorts have saved my ass (pun intended) countless times.

i'm gonna invest in knee/shin guards soon i suppose since i'm just starting to hit the rails.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

GrapeDrink said:


> there's been a number of topics regarding padding. make use of the search function.


Yep, i know, i did search before, believe it or not.... What i was asking about was cheap/inexpensive ways to pad and protect myself without buying specialized gear - which most of the padding search results responses were discussing.

Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions!


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

volleyball knee pads for 14$ at sports authority.. they were perfect


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride Pro Tec IPS Knee Pads and they work great. After a few runs I can't even notice they're there. They don't slide down and they articulate with the natrual bend of the knee. Check them out.


----------

